# Wheel soap



## Shane212 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum. I'm looking for some recommendations for a wheel soap I can put in my wheel bucket for a weekly maintenance wash. I'm currently using Auto Finesse revolution.

Thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

If the wheels have been deep cleaned, protected and are regularly maintained, then just use regular car shampoo in a dedicated bucket for routine washes... That's what I've been doing for th elast few months


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep or if you want something with a little more bite I've been using High Definition Detail Brake through wheel shampoo


----------

